# lm-sensors detect but do not work!

## Awox

Hello, I run sensors-detect and it finds a suitable configuration. I tried both ISA and smbus modes and made sure to overwrite my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors!

sensors-detect:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.
> 
>  Just press ENTER to continue: 
> ...

 

I choose both ISA and smbus and overwrite.. I still get the following when I run sensors:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> as99127f-i2c-2-2d
> 
> Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at 5500
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> w83781d                33088  0 
> ...

 

This is really annoying, any help would be much apreciated! At one stage (before udev) I could get some temps! Thanks for any assistance.

----------

## kallamej

Kernel version and lm-sensors version, please.

----------

## Awox

How silly of me to forget!

Kernel: 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

lm-sensors: 2.8.2

----------

## appetitus

Don't hold your breath.

At least you get some response from "sensors", I get 'no sensors found'.  Kernel 2.6.6-mm4 and latest lm-sensors (I read their website, ebuild seems totally out of it).

Once again, gentoo cannot pass 4th grade.

No wonder the founder left abruptly.

----------

## Admiral LSD

I don't think it's entirely fair to pin this all on Gentoo. Part of of the problem is over-zealous kernel developers making major changes to things and then leaving both users and developers of other projects to clean up the mess afterwards.

Try upgrading to a later version of the lm-sensors userspace package. You have to do a bit of unusual hacking in order to do this though as some issues on amd64 have forced them to mask the packages in a fairly boneheaded way. Essentially you want to put this:

```
sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86
```

into your /etc/portage/package.keywords file. That'll net you access to the latest versions of lm-sensors which may contain a fix for your problem.

Apparently they're moving to a standardised sensor API which should help alleviate this somewhat but I'd take that with a grain of salt as "standardise" in Linux terms usually means "works until the next kernel release".

----------

## Majeeks

Had same problem, with lm-sensors 2.8.6 it disapeared. Thank you.

Linux  2.6.7-rc3-love2

----------

## -Craig-

I also had trouble with an older version (lm-sensors-2.8.1), with 2.8.6 they vanished!

The strange thing is that I just emerged lm-sensors, and lm-sensors-2.8.1 was installed, though an ebuild for 2.8.6 is in the correct directory!

Does anyone know why?

----------

## kallamej

That's how portage works. It chooses version based on the KEYWORDS in the ebuild and your ACCEPT_KEYWORDS as well as any corresponding entry in /etc/portage/package.keywords. Any of the two latter must match the keyword defined in the ebuild for portage to choose that version.

----------

## -Craig-

I am in the unstable tree and thought, that always the newest packages are use...well ok, thanks for the info!  :Smile: 

----------

## kallamej

Yes, but in this case the keyword is actually 'minus x86' which normally means broken for x86 and not 'tilde x86', that is, unstable or testing, rather.

----------

